# Cubase und MIDI



## laCrizz (30. Juni 2005)

Folgendes Problem: Ich benutz seit ca. einem Jahr mein Swissonic CK490 USB als MIDI Keyboard in Cubase und von einem Tag auf den anderen geht da gar nix mehr. Das Keyboard wird, wenn ich es einschalte, als neue Hardware erkannt und sollte somit laufen. So hats bis jetzt immer funktionert. Nun tut sich in Cubase beim Erstellen oder Aufzeichnen von MIDI Dateien gar nix. Bei den MIDI Channels ist nicht mal ein Pegel zu sehen wenn ich irgendeine Taste drücke oder nen Regler bewege. Mein erster Gedanke war, dass vielleicht der USB Port kaputt sein könnte (obwohl schwachsinnig, weil XP hats ja erkannt) aber selbst da keine Änderung. Anderer Gedanke war dass meine Webcam n Vorrecht auf die USB Ports hat weil seitdem ich die angeschlossen hatte funktionierte das MIDI Keyboard nicht mehr. Und am selben Tag hatte ich mir den Messanger runtergeladen....Soviel Möglichkeiten. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## liquidbeats (30. Juni 2005)

Grüß dich, die Webcam haste aber mal abgeschloßen und wieder versucht oder?
 Davon gehe ich jetzt aber mal aus.

 Ggf. Cubase erneut Installieren, Software für Keyboard neu raufspielen, würde ich beides mal in Betracht ziehen 
 an den einstellungen selbst hast du nicht rumgestellt?
 Probiert ob bei cubase was auf Mute gestellt ist?
 Keyboard auch entsprechend zugewiesen?


 Ich denke mal das meiste wirst du schon versucht haben, so auf anhieb fällt mir nix ein, Probier das erstmal und gib dann nochmal bescheit 


 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (1. Juli 2005)

So. Hab beides mal neu installiert tut sich aber trotzdem nix. Da ich Cubase ja jetzt neu installiert hab sind ja wieder die Standardeinstellungen drinne und sollte funktionieren...
Und gemuted hab ich auch nix. Das wär mir aber auch aufgefallen. In einem anderen Forum meinte jemand dass in dem Windowsverzeichniss win.ini irgendwo die Datei usb audio o.ä. vielleicht ändern muss. ABER selbst dieser Ordner besteht bei mir nicht. Ist DAS normal?


----------



## liquidbeats (1. Juli 2005)

Die anderen dinge hast du auch ausprobiert?
 Zur Datei win.ini, ich besitze XP habe C: durchsuchen lassen nach einer win.ini und konnte diese nicht finden, was mir aber auch klar war. Also bei XP Existiert die jedenfals nicht.

 Ist mir auch neu in einer ini Datei was zu verändern nu damit USB Läuft 


 Also gehen wir das mal Stück für Stück an.
 Was Passiert wenn du das Gerät via USB Kabel mit dem PC verbindest? Erscheint dann irgendwas unten Rechts? oder ein Ton das USB Gerät angeschloßen wurde?
 Wenn nicht würde ich Bios mal schauen  ob diese ü+berhaupt Aktiviert sind. hatte schonmal das Problem das die USB Ports deaktiviert gewesen waren, von heut auf morgen. Dannach oder davor schauste mal ob es Konflikte zwischen geräten gibt.
 Das KeyBoard selber geht aber oder? Ggf. mal dessen Stromzuvor überprüfen sofern das gerät nicht nur über den USB Stecker mit Strom versorgt wird.im Autostart mal geschaut was dort so alles drinn ist? evtl. ist ein Nötiger Service Deaktiviert was ich mir aber nur Sehr schwer vorstellen kann, aber bei MS ist ja alles Möglich 

 Ich werde nacher mal nen Kumpel fragen evtl. weis er mehr, und melde mich dann nochmal.

 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (1. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich das Keyboard mit dem PC verbinde wird das schon als Hardare erkannt und gibt den Signalton an und wird unten recht angezeigt. Habs auch in der Variante probiert dass ich die Webcam abschliess UND das Keyboard an einen anderen USB Port anschließ. Hat alles nix geholfen   An Cubasekonfigurationen liegts auch nicht, weil Reason auch nicht mehr auf ddas Keyboard reagiert. Hab erstmal beschlossen den Rechner plattzumachen und es dann nochmal zu probieren. Hoffentlich klappts dann^^


----------



## sisela (1. Juli 2005)

Was sagt denn der Windows-Geräte Manager zu dem angeblich erkannten Keyboard?


----------



## laCrizz (2. Juli 2005)

Der hat das Keyboard erkannt. Ich glaub ich plätte den Rechner erstmal und mach alles komplett neu rauf....


----------



## laCrizz (3. Juli 2005)

So. Hab den Rechner plattgemacht aber das Problem besteht immer noch. Ich dachte mir jetzt das ich mir eine MIDI Kabel hol und das dan darüber ansteuer. Nun frag ich mich aber ob ich das Keyboard trotzdem über USB mit Strom versorgen kann oder ob ich mir ein extra Netzteil zulegen soll....?


----------



## liquidbeats (3. Juli 2005)

Das Keyboard wird also nur über USB mit Strom versorgt?
 Sollte das Gerät einen weiteren nschluß besitzen für die Stromzufur, benutze bitte diesen, versuch trotzdem mal das gerät über USB laufen zu lassen,  klapt es nicht versuch es wie du schon sagtest mit einem Midi Kabel.
 Klapt es dannach auch nicht, ist das Problem klar, das Keyboard ist Kaputt.


 Probier mal diese 2 wege aus, und gib dann wieder bescheit 

 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (4. Juli 2005)

Also ich denke mal nicht dass das Keyboard kaputt ist weil die LEDs auch noch funktionieren und wohl kaum nur die Tasten und die Regler kaputt sind. Ich werd mir mal morgen ein MIDI Kabel holen und das ausprobieren mit USB und MIDI Kabel.....


----------



## laCrizz (5. Juli 2005)

Gott sei Dank es funktioniert wieder^^


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Juli 2005)

Da hast ja echt nochmal glück gehabt 
 So, da dies nun funktioniert, lass ma ein Paar Produktionen Hören 


 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (7. Juli 2005)

Is in Arbeit^^     Ansonsten bin ich auch bei myownmusic angemeldet...


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Juli 2005)

Unter dem gleichen namen wie hier?
 Da geh ich gleich mal schauen 


 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (7. Juli 2005)

Sind aber so Sachen die ich so nebenbei mal gemacht hab. Die guten Sachen werden der CD vorbehalten sein. Meine Crew Kollegen finden das nicht gut wenn ich das dann einfach so ind Internet stell^^


----------



## liquidbeats (8. Juli 2005)

Kann man gut verstehen  aber das was ich da gehört habe fand ich schon echt net Schlecht, wobei dazu gesagt sei, Hip Hop ist nicht ganz so mein Gengre 

 So nebenbei gesagt, ich habe heute nacht meine 4 Jährige Inspirations Behinderung überwunden  
 Boahr ist das Geil wieder voll im Element zu sein und Geile Tracks zu Schustern 

 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (8. Juli 2005)

Heftig. Vier Jahre ist ne lange Zeit für ne kreative Schaffenspause oder wie du es nennst : Inspirations Behinderung. Das kenn ich auch^^  Nur dauert das bei mir meist aber nur Wochen und keine Jahre^^


----------



## liquidbeats (8. Juli 2005)

Das kannt ich vorher auch nur das es ein Paar Tage bis Wochen anhielt.
Ich stelle mir die Frage wieso das so lange gedauert hat   Was mich nochmehr wundert, ist das ich genau dort angesetzt habe wo es vor 4 Jahren aufgehört hat, so als währe nie was gewesen.

Darf ich Fragen wie lange du schon Musik machst?
Machst du Ausschließlich Hip Hop Musik oder auch DnB oder andere Stilrichtungen?

Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (9. Juli 2005)

Ich mach seit ca. 2 Jahren HipHop und neuerdings mit nem Kollegen LoFi Indie...
Is mal was anderes. Bisschen Abwechslung ist echt mal gut^^


----------



## Doc F (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Schau doch mal unter Programme bei Cubase im MME Setup ob er überhaupt die MIDI Eingänge sowie Ausgänge findet.

Welches Cubase hast du?


----------

